# Old English: Ondranc



## Chantal-Mary

Hey all, 
I  need to translate an Old English text into Present-Day English. I'm a  German native speaker and I'm stuck with the following words. Does  anybody mind helping me with the translation of the following words?
Thank you so much.

I might be recognize the categories of the following words:

    Noun or adjective: Ondranc.


----------



## Dib

My Old English is not great, but I'll give it a shot:

Ondranc = preterite of on-drincan (verb)? I have no idea what that may mean (antrinken?).


It might help further to post some parts of the text to place these words in context.


----------



## Chantal-Mary

Thank you very much Dib. You helped me a lot.


----------



## Walshie79

Ondranc just "drank" , as with ondraedan/ adraedan for "dread" the prefix doesn't carry much if any meaning (like the dialectal "a-drinking" in modern English).


----------



## Dib

Thanks a lot, Walshie79.


----------

